# Apartment rental, termination of contract



## vteotl (3 mo ago)

Ciao tutti!
I'm looking to rent an apartment for a year, with an early termination clause, giving 3 or 6 months' advance notice .
In Italy, is it a law that the tenant has the right to cancel a lease giving 6 months' notice, or only if it's written in the contract.
Let's say it's not allowed. If I vacate the apartment before the end of the lease, other than losing my deposit, wil there be other consequences?
Thank you .


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If youre looking to rent for a year you would be on a contratto transitorio which usually require 3 months notice and its written into the contract. 6 months notice is for a contratto libero ( the classic 4+4 year contract). Obviously you will hvae utilities in your name which must all be cancelled, the TARI (rubbish tax) and so on, so it will be an administrative hassle to sign a contract and then rip it up after 6 months.


----------

